# rem 1100 breech bolt buffer



## Dbender (Sep 6, 2017)

I have an rem 1100 that isn't firing consistently.  I took it apart and at the rear of the bolt it has a milky whitish nylon bushing ( breech/bolt buffer) that is broken in two.  

I am Assuming this is my problem.  Where can I find a direct replacement?  Searching online has only produced parts that don't have two holes in the piece only one in the very center.  

I checked with an online gun part supplier but the girl wasn't sure if it had two holes or if it was even the correct part.  Will I have to drill the hole for the retaining pin on the new part?  thanks for any help.


----------



## jglenn (Sep 6, 2017)

as far as I know the Remington replacement part does not have the 2nd hole drill as it's a multi gun part.

I'd also suggest you change out your gas ring as this is quite often the issue on an 1100

Brownells carries both parts


----------



## Jester896 (Sep 6, 2017)

This part?

Number 14 in the schematic kind of looks like it has 2 small holes in it on the front side...it is a factory part

I don't see it on the Brownell's schematic on a regular 1100 just the special field in 12 ga


----------



## Dbender (Sep 7, 2017)

Yes that 14 is the PART.  I guess I'll have to just drill out for the pin. Thanks


----------



## Jester896 (Sep 7, 2017)

curious as to why the schematic doesn't show the pin myself ...or is it the 45 part?


----------

